# Ares, his home and a remodel for Zeus (image heavy)



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

For the past couple weeks I have been nursing a friends sick betta back to health, he had fin rot and an inflamed gil, the fin rot is almost gone and the gil is about 70% better than it was, and getting better every day. My friend said I can keep him since I got him healthy again :-D I bought him a proper home today, another 5.5 gallon, remodeld Zeus' home a bit, and got him 5 ghost shrimp as tank mates and algae eaters, so far so good, he will swim up and check them out but not even flare, they leave him alone.


Ares mad at the camera:










Ares' tank:










Zeus mad at the camera:










Zeus' tank:










Zeus' tankmate: 5 in total


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice tanks and beautiful fish!!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I love Ares....but I think Zeus is funny. They can be so gumpy! But they are adorable when grumpy!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

so beautiful


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

I seriously love the natural look of your tanks D: it's so beautiful, kinda like this zen kinda feel lol

I have a question about plants though. I've been considering investing into real plants, do I was wondering; are they difficult to take care of?


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone! It depends on what kind of plants you get. Everything I have is low light requirements, and will live and grow in as little as 1.5w per gallon. I have 8w per gallon on Zeus' tank, and 2.8w per gallon on Ares'.

I do a 25% water change every wednesday, just scooping out and re adding. On Sundays I do 25% using a gravel vacuum. I add 3 drops of fertilzer with each water change.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Very nice tanks! The fishies are pretty too!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I love both of them!!!


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

I always love seeing pictures of your tank and betta! You did Ares a lot of good by getting that tank and decorating it so beautifully  I love your taste!!!


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Ares has become ALOT more active since coming out of the gallon quarantine cube and moved into his new home. He is not fully healed yet, but enough that a larger filtered tank with some live plants will make him happy and speed up the rest of the healing.

I am done medicating him now, the rest will be up to his now stronger immune system and twice a week 25% water changes and once a week gravel vacuum.

In a couple months when his tank is cycled fully I'll get some cherry shrimp for his tank. Hopefully he gets along with them as well as Zeus does with the ghost shrimp in his tank.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Love their tanks!!! Ares looks a lot like one of mine, Rune. Zues looks so grown up!


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> Love their tanks!!! Ares looks a lot like one of mine, Rune. Zues looks so grown up!


Thanks! Zeus is still a baby though. I've had him 2 months and would guess him about 4 months old when I got him based on size. He is growing though. I have only bought adult betta's before him and at first I thought he was getting fin rot as the outer edges of his fins all turned clearish. I watched it for a few days and it was just the clear form new growth. every week now he goes through this, a few days of white lined fins, then color fills in and yep they are getting longer with his body!


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow, I love the natural-type look to your tanks. Very pretty! Those Betta's are pretty too, such neat colorings! Nice to keep your theme of Greek god's names. It matches them, Zeus is majestic and noble looking and Ares is red like fire and war.  

~TPF


----------



## Jazattackk (Jul 20, 2009)

*They're so cute when they're mad :twisted:;-)

And is that a mag float in Ares's tank?*


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

ThePearlFish said:


> Wow, I love the natural-type look to your tanks. Very pretty! Those Betta's are pretty too, such neat colorings! Nice to keep your theme of Greek god's names. It matches them, Zeus is majestic and noble looking and Ares is red like fire and war.
> 
> ~TPF


Thanks, the reason the plants look so natural is the are LIVE aquatic plants :lol: The red fins sealed the name Ares before he came home!




Jazattackk said:


> *And is that a mag float in Ares's tank?*


there are mini mag floats in both tanks ;-)


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

Gorgeous tank set ups! 8D

That's great that Ares is getting better. He looks so cool x3


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

If you wake up and Zues and Ares aren't there your gonna have to fly to Denver to get them back LOL.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Lol!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> If you wake up and Zues and Ares aren't there your gonna have to fly to Denver to get them back LOL.


Hahaha!!! Good one. :lol:


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

neenjar i loe the new and old tank in just jealous i cant havev a 5 gallon for hydro but im planning in 2010 when my fish room is compelte to give hydro a 3 gallon


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

I have that same little balinese lantern for my Lulu- It's maybe my favorite tank decoration ever!


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah I like it. I surrounded it with more plants today!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

let me be the 100th one to say... i love those tanks! lol


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey Neejar, i was wondering.... What kind of meds did you use for an inflamed gill?
BTW beautiful fish and tanks! i love it!


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

BettaSquirt said:


> Hey Neejar, i was wondering.... What kind of meds did you use for an inflamed gill?
> BTW beautiful fish and tanks! i love it!


Water changes, salt baths and ampicillin.


----------

